# miss count!! there are 9 :D



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

miss count!! there are 9 babies 

I have these gumtree rats sold as 'breeding rats for snake food' a week ago and I have the babies born yesterday night and I was sooo sad when I found two dead during the cage clean. One appeared from birth cause it was still dirty and the other was cleaned but may have had a small cut maybe a bite on its tummy....? besides that was just dead. So I counted the ten with two passing away made 8. 

Really bummed out about it last night and got up this morning trying to put more food in and give mum a yoghurt treat and i could see them! yay. Then I counted and counted and counted and I was like wait what 9!!!! I miss counted cause mum was moving them yesterday. What a happy surprise after loosing two. 

it was a really happy new for us 






you can't see them all in the photo but thought I'd leave them space today cause there new to our house


----------



## crazyfoxmachine (Apr 20, 2017)

Little pink wrigglers :O Hope there are no further complications for you!


----------



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

Beginning of day 5


----------

